# اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2007)

المراة هي الاسرة والوطن .. والرجل هو القوة والامان .. ولكن يبقى هناك فرق شاسع بين شخصية الرجال وشخصية النساء .. تعال نمرر انظارنا نحو هذا الشرح ..




المرأة رقيقة وهي انثى


الرجل عظيم وهو رجل 


المرأة حينما تخرج للعمل فهي تؤدي رسالة علمية ولكن عوز اسرتها لها أعظم


الرجل يحتاجه العمل ليسعد بتقديم متطلبات اسرته ويحمي أبناؤه واسرته من عوز الآخرين


المرأة دفئا وحنانا وسكن


الرجل امانا وقوة وعطف


المرأة وزارة الداخلية لا يستتب الامن في المنزل الا وهي علي رأس العمل 


الرجل وزارة الخارجية ليحمي ذلك الكيان الشامخ من الخارج


المرأة حينما تحمل وليدها وتسهر عليه تقوى على ذلك 


الرجل حينما يسهر على زرع الفرح والسرور في قلوب أبنائه يقوى على ذلك


المرأة صبر يمازجه عطاء بلا توقف


الرجل حِدة يمازجها قوة وعطف بلا توقف


المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دورالرجل


الرجل لا يبدو وسيما وهو يؤدي دور المرأة


المرأة دمعة


الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف أسوار وقلاع وحصون


المرأة سر سعادة المنزل


الرجل سر سعادة الكون


المرأة تصون عندما لا تخون


الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون


المرأة عندما تطهو طعامها تقدمه لاسرتها على أطباق من سعادتها الغامرة


الرجل عندما يتذوق طعامها لا يجد لطعمه مثيل وحتى لو كان قليل


المرأة العطر الزكي .. والكلمة الشجية


الرجل الأنف الذي يشم ذلك المسك .. والأذن التي تعي ما تسمع


المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل


الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة


المرأة ابتسامة


الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 


المرأة اليد اليمنى للرجل


الرجل اصابع تلك اليد اليمنى


المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة انوثتها


الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته


المرأة والرجل


عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب .. اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما .. 


وأخيرا جميلة المرأةحينما تظل امرأة ووسيم الرجل حينما يبدو رجل ..​


----------



## استير (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

بجد اهنيكى على الموضوع الرائع 
ليكى كل تقدير 
بجد الموضوع رائع يا كاندى تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتى 
:new8::ab4::new8:​


----------



## candy shop (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

ميرسى اوى يا استير يا حببتى :36_3_15:

على الرد الجميل

وربنا معاكى يا قمر ويوفقك​


----------



## marnono2021 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

جميل قوى انا مش لاقىي كلام اهنيكى بيه على الموضوع الجميل دة
كلام اكتر من رائع
اشكرك على مجهودك وربنا يوفقكو يديم السعادة عليكى وعلى اسرتك
باىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

اشكرك على زوقك وعلى كلامك الجميل

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## lousa188114 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

موضوع صح جدا وكلامة مقنع جدا للطرفين 
شكرا كاندي علي مواضيعيك الهايلة دي


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

ميرسى ليكى يا lousa188114

على ردك الجميل وربنا معاكى​


----------



## koka_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

هااااى كاندى بجد الموضوع زى السكر بجد غير انك فيكى حاجة جميلة اوى انتى بتشدى القارء للموضوع بجد برافو عليكى 
مرسي اوى بجد


كوكا


----------



## koka_jesus (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

بجد  ربنا معاكى


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

ميرسى يا كوكا يا حببتى

على كلامك الجميل

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## RAshA_83 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

روووووووووووووووووووووعةةةةةةةةةةةة
شوووووووووكراااااااا عزيزتي على الموضوع 
والكلمات الحلووووةةة وفيها متعة ​


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اجمل مقارنة بين الرجل والمراة .. هناك اختلاف كبير*

ميرسى يا رشا يا حببتى

لزوقك فى الرد

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------

